# Shimpling church Norfolk..



## Mikeymutt (Aug 10, 2015)

shimpling church is a redundant church in Norfolk.built in the fifteenth century and restored in the seventeenth it retains many medical features like the font and various pieces of stain glass in the windows.i managed to climb the bendy ladder to get in the tower to se the bells,a cluster of four small ones in an oak carcass,these were quite hard to photograph.but managed to get one.i do have a thing for old church bells,and it's always the first place I aim for if they are open...the church is now under the care of the churches conservation trust.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 10, 2015)

Beautiful church and - as per your usual - nicely captured. I like the pews because they have been carved. It would take ages to carve one of them as in them days no electric tools. Usually the bell tower is the oldest part of a church. I noticed in your first picture that it looks like the church was built in four stages, going by the brickwork.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 10, 2015)

It was restored in the 17th century so maybe that is one stage..I do love all the wood carving in a church and often overlooked. Thanks for the nice comment hugh.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 11, 2015)

Blimey, love this!


----------



## rockfordstone (Aug 11, 2015)

i like this one a lot. i need another church trip to norfolk


----------



## smiler (Aug 11, 2015)

What all the others said, I loved it, Many Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 12, 2015)

Lovely location, great shots!


----------



## Dani1978 (Aug 13, 2015)

I Love your pictures, it's a very pretty church. I've been meaning to get to this church for ages as my late grandfather made both sets of gates! I have a old photo of him making the set as you go into the church. Really nice post, thank you Mikey.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

What a lovely old places, thanks for sharing your lovely photos!


----------

